# Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is changed?



## InSpades (Jun 11, 2008)

The text on the web page with the instructional video showing how to change the battery on the Suunto website gives conflicting information. The text says the following:

"Make sure that you have purchased original Suunto battery kit (including battery and battery lid with O-ring installed) in order not to void warranty"

"In case you choose to buy batteries only (not complete original battery kit) the battery model is 2032."

What is the O-ring for? If it does not need to be changed every time, how often should it be changed?

I read on another post on this board to use silicon grease on the O-ring. What is that for?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*



InSpades said:


> The text on the web page with the instructional video showing how to change the battery on the Suunto website gives conflicting information. The text says the following:
> 
> "Make sure that you have purchased original Suunto battery kit (including battery and battery lid with O-ring installed) in order not to void warranty"
> 
> ...


It is not necessary to change the cover or O-ring when installing a new battery if they are still in good shape.

The silocone grease is to lubricate the O-ring and assure a watertight seal.

HTH


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*

If the seal is intact gaijin is correct... I woudl give it a little inspection, use a little silicone on it and go for it.

Recently I did a battery change in my X Lander and the seal warped once the hatch was off. It seemed to "expand". I had to replace it. So their life is finite... But if its the first change and it looks ok, I think you will be fine.


----------



## SonnyD (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*

I bought spare battery kits for both my Core and
Vector. I havn't needed a battery change yet,
but if I need a seal or cover, I'll have one, and not
have to wait.
Regards Sonny


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*



SonnyD said:


> I bought spare battery kits for both my Core and
> Vector. I havn't needed a battery change yet,
> but if I need a seal or cover, I'll have one, and not
> have to wait.
> Regards Sonny


But the cover for the Core really sucks, its plain black te original is very nice polished Silver one with logos on. Its a really attractive feauture of the Cores back case. I wonder why they did not manufacture a proper replacement?:think:

Regarding battery changes.

it is not necessary to replace those things. Just check the condition of the old ones and if they are ok then no need to change. A couple of important things though:

Never touch the replacement battery on both the up and down side.

Secondly even if the seal remains in place after hatch is removed you should still remove it and slide trough it with your fingers as shown in the video, while doing so it is also good to grease it up with silicone oil and of course its very important with clean fingers and hands. The reason why one should slide trough the O-ring like that is because every time the hatch is closed and pressure is applied it will build up an internal pressure within the rubber and it will form itself into a water tight seal against the hatch. But that shape and position wont be 100% accurate the next time the hatch is closed and you will be risking water leakage as a result. So its important to slide trough it with your fingers. Special Seiko Silicone oil can be found here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Seiko-Silicon-G...10363QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*

Yeah, I bought two covers when at REI to get my last one. So I have a spare. The same cover works for my Yachtsman, Vector, and X Lander...


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*



Joakim Agren said:


> But the cover for the Core really sucks, its plain black te original is very nice polished Silver one with logos on. Its a really attractive feauture of the Cores back case. I wonder why they did not manufacture a proper replacement?:think:


The black battery cover is for the 6 series only (T6, X6 etc), not the Core. There is no battery cover / o-ring replacement kit available for the Core, Lumi, T1, T3 or T4 because the cover and o-ring supplied with the those models are expected to last the watches lifetime.

Suuntowatches.com is responsible for this misunderstanding because they have simply added the Core and Lumi to the 6 series battery replacement kit compatibility list - but the plastic battery cover is not designed for, nor can be used with any of the watches that have a metal battery cover.

The actual Suunto replacement battery 'kit' for the Core, Lumi, t1, t3 and t4 contains only a battery :

http://shop.suunto.com/PublishedService?file=page&pageID=9&itemcode=SS012807000


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*

So Suunto only ships to EU? That sucks. Where do (I get a battery for my Core here in the US?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*



yester5 said:


> So Suunto only ships to EU? That sucks. Where do (I get a battery for my Core here in the US?


You can find the battery at Wal-Mart, drug stores, camera shops, just about anywhere that carries button-style batteries.

HTH


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*

Thanks


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*

Can anyone else chime in on this? It seems odd that this seal/gasket will last a lifetime? I use my while snorkeling so I'm a little hesitant.

I saw this kit on the bay. Not sure if it's a waste of money or not? Battery Replacement Kit for Suunto Core Lumi Wristop Computer | eBay


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*



SteamboatSteve said:


> Can anyone else chime in on this? It seems odd that this seal/gasket will last a lifetime? I use my while snorkeling so I'm a little hesitant.
> 
> I saw this kit on the bay. Not sure if it's a waste of money or not? Battery Replacement Kit for Suunto Core Lumi Wristop Computer | eBay


I never replaced the o ring on my t6, but then I never used it underwater.


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*

Anyone else? Anyone. Anyone.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*



SteamboatSteve said:


> Anyone else? Anyone. Anyone.


My opinions have not changed since the original post.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*



Jeff_C said:


> My opinions have not changed since the original post.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I know you stated you have several Suunto's. Do you have a Core? I just don't understand how a gasket can last a lifetime. The only kit I could find was on eBay so who knows if it would really fit or not.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*

I have two Cores. I have performed multiple battery changes on them.

If it bothers you replace it. But they last a long time. As I stated before, you can inspect the seal and replace it if needed. I have G Shocks that have been used for dozens of years and they are still on their original gaskets. I have Seikos that are even older that are on their original gasket. The biggest issue for a gasket is drying and cracking. If the gasket is inspected and lubricated upon battery change they will last for a very long time.

But if you are that concerned then its your watch... Do what you think is best. Have you contacted Suunto about a new one? Order a box of them and you will be set for life.


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*



Jeff_C said:


> I have two Cores. I have performed multiple battery changes on them.
> 
> If it bothers you replace it. But they last a long time. As I stated before, you can inspect the seal and replace it if needed. I have G Shocks that have been used for dozens of years and they are still on their original gaskets. I have Seikos that are even older that are on their original gasket. The biggest issue for a gasket is drying and cracking. If the gasket is inspected and lubricated upon battery change they will last for a very long time.
> 
> But if you are that concerned then its your watch... Do what you think is best. Have you contacted Suunto about a new one? Order a box of them and you will be set for life.


I guess your G-Shocks are a good example. It's just a gray area because the manual says, "use replacement kits with new o-rings if available." I've only taken Seiko divers (automatics) and quartz on the original batteries in the water previously so I never really had to worry. Since I changed the battery myself I was second guessing. I ordered some silicone lube for the o-ring. I also contacted Suunto to ask them what they recommend so I do not void the warranty. I haven't heard back.

As with everything, I suppose I'm just overthinking this whole thing. The o-ring felt like it still had plenty of grease on it so I should be fine. Plus, I'll have the grease handy for next year's battery change.

I'll let you know what Suunto says when they get back to me.


----------



## watchseeking (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the battery is chan*

Anyone Know where I can get a back cover replacement for my all black core (it is the silver back cover)? Mine got Jammed while doing a battery change and I ended up hacking it up badly to get it free .

So now I have a Core that I have worn maybe a dozen times in perfect condition with a back cover that looks like it has been through a war.

Thanks guys


----------



## Aradan (Apr 27, 2013)

*Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the batter...*



watchseeking said:


> Anyone Know where I can get a back cover replacement for my all black core (it is the silver back cover)? Mine got Jammed while doing a battery change and I ended up hacking it up badly to get it free .
> 
> So now I have a Core that I have worn maybe a dozen times in perfect condition with a back cover that looks like it has been through a war.
> 
> Thanks guys


I'd call suunto.


----------



## watchseeking (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the batter...*



Aradan said:


> I'd call suunto.


I did just that and explained the situation. they had me verify my serial number and is now going to be sending me a replacement.

Man I love Suunto customer support


----------



## bootzilla (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Core ?: Is it necessary to replace the cover and O ring every time the batter...*

You probably don't_ have_ to replace the gasket, but if you can get your hands on one cheap - why not? Good insurance.

FWIW, I have a Vector, not a Core - and for both my battery changes (I've had it a loooong time, now), I've just spent the couple of extra bucks for the kit with the battery/gasket/back.

Didn't see any gaskets on Amazon for the Core, though. If all else fails - clean it, lube it, and you're back on your way.


----------

